# Welches Level



## SeRuM (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde.

Hab mir ein kleines Spiel ausgedacht:

Ich poste einen Screen von meinem Char (Interface natürlich ausgeblendet) und dann wird das Level geraten. (Natürlich sollte man das normale Level Equip tragen, damit man auch schätzen kann). Wenn dann jemand Richtig geraten hat darf er/sie einen Screen von ihrem Twink posten.

Ok ich fange mal an:

Welches Level hat Babuschka, meine Hexe?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krudi (19. Juli 2010)

In den 30ern, gehört imo eher in die Forenspiele ^^
30er oder 40er, ich tippe 36 oder 45 ^^


----------



## Syracrus (19. Juli 2010)

Tippe mal auf Anfang der 30er, 31 oder 32.


----------



## Thyson93 (19. Juli 2010)

Ich schätze auf 37


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

34.


----------



## Pepper1991 (19. Juli 2010)

ich würde sagen anfang 60


----------



## Ganos (19. Juli 2010)

41


----------



## sc00p (19. Juli 2010)

Du solltest vllt nicht den Namen sagen. Sonst schauen die Leute einfach im Arsenal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schätze so auf 43


----------



## SeRuM (19. Juli 2010)

ok vllt hab ich schlechtes equip.

Bis jetzt haben alle niedriger geschätzt




Edit:


In Zukunft werde ich gucken, dass die Waffen besser zu sehen sind.


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

sc00p schrieb:


> Du solltest vllt nicht den Namen sagen. Sonst schauen die Leute einfach im Arsenal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



im arsenal gibt es keine weibliche ork hexe mit den namen babuschka. zumindest wird bei mir keine angezeigt. den namen sollte man dennoch nicht nennen, sonst verliert dieses 'spiel' an sinn.


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Deine Hexe steht noch nicht im Arsenal, also Schätze ich mal unter lvl 10...

Edit: Sage lvl 59, weil du sagtest alle haben niedriger geschätzt und den Hut bekommt man in bc wenn man questet ungefähr auf 59


----------



## Ganos (19. Juli 2010)

54


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Deine Hexe steht noch nicht im Arsenal, also Schätze ich mal unter lvl 10...



sehr gute schätzung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann sag ich mal: 48.


----------



## Dugana (19. Juli 2010)

ich sage 63 ^^


----------



## SeRuM (19. Juli 2010)

höher


----------



## Unkill (19. Juli 2010)

Denke so um die 60

Edit: Dann mal 67


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

73?


----------



## KoKsKnoLLe (19. Juli 2010)

68


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

66?


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

höher als 63 kann ich mir eigentlich nicht wirklich vorstellen. dann sag ich jetzt mal: 69.


----------



## Dugana (19. Juli 2010)

okay dan 71 ^^


----------



## eMJay (19. Juli 2010)

Es gibt keine Orc Hexe die Babuschka heißt.


----------



## ...SKIP... (19. Juli 2010)

42!! weil das die antwort auf alle fragen is *fg* 
ausserdem solltest du nicht den namen sagen (wegen armory)
MfG SKipX


----------



## Unkill (19. Juli 2010)

Naja ich finde das die Rüstung nicht nach Nordend aussieht, eher nach BC drum würde ich nicht über 68 schätzen...

@Thore-Thrall

Du solltest ja auch nicht im Arsenal gucken. Vielleicht war der Name auch nur ein Scherz des TE um euch hereinzulegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

...SKIP... schrieb:


> 42!! weil das die antwort auf alle fragen is *fg*
> ausserdem solltest du nicht den namen sagen (wegen armory)
> MfG SKipX



lesen hilft.


----------



## SeRuM (19. Juli 2010)

And the Winner is...Koksknolle.

68 war richtig.

Aber in Nordend war sie noch nicht.






Edit:

Wer weiß vllt heißt sie ja ganz anders und ich nenn sie nur so..das wird immer ein Geheimnis bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krezton (19. Juli 2010)

erledigt


----------



## Billcosbyfan (19. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele zwar nur Allianz, aber Hut könnte von der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel sein. auch der Umhang ist verdächtig. würde mal auf 61 tippen. Wobei das vorraussetzen würde, dass du sehr wenig BC Instanzen gemacht hast.


----------



## Crush351 (19. Juli 2010)

Und wer darf als nächstes?^^


----------



## Unkill (19. Juli 2010)

> 68 war richtig.



Ah mann, nur 1 level zu niedrig, hab 67 gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Dann mal 67


----------



## SeRuM (19. Juli 2010)

Koksknolle ist der nächste.

Ich habe keinen Fuß in eine BC ini gesetzt und recht schnell gelevelt.


----------



## dudubaum (19. Juli 2010)

68!


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Dan vermute ich mal etwas realistisches: 80


----------



## KoKsKnoLLe (19. Juli 2010)

so mein kleiner jäger :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


hat eein wenig gedauert ein passenden char zu finden


----------



## Syracrus (19. Juli 2010)

Sorry hat sich erledigt :-)


----------



## Unkill (19. Juli 2010)

Denke Level 25


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

32?


----------



## Sarti (19. Juli 2010)

15


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. Juli 2010)

16?


----------



## KoKsKnoLLe (19. Juli 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> 32?



<.< Richtig.


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Koksknolle ist 36, den Tiger hat er aus 1kn und er steht gerade im Hügel...


----------



## Krezton (19. Juli 2010)

schätze lvl 23 oder 24


----------



## Sordura (19. Juli 2010)

34


----------



## KoKsKnoLLe (19. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Koksknolle ist 36, den Tiger hat er aus 1kn und er steht gerade im Hügel...



Der tiger ist daher, und nein ich stehe im Flammenschlund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








* Tokenlord ist dran :>
*


----------



## Sarti (19. Juli 2010)

also tokenlord is dran^^


----------



## Unkill (19. Juli 2010)

Level 17


----------



## Sordura (19. Juli 2010)

@ Te wirklich ein tolles spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gute idee


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

KoKsKnoLLe schrieb:


> <.< Richtig.



Ha! xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sordura (19. Juli 2010)

17


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

18


----------



## Crush351 (19. Juli 2010)

21 oder 23?^^


----------



## Klobbireturns (19. Juli 2010)

22 :-P


----------



## Krezton (19. Juli 2010)

16


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

Krezton schrieb:


> 16



Yep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unkill (19. Juli 2010)

Diesmal 1 Level zu hoch T-T


----------



## Sarti (19. Juli 2010)

gogo Krezton^^


----------



## SeRuM (19. Juli 2010)

Ihh ein Ally

Edit:

GZ zum 666. Beitrag Tokenlord (der Finsternis)


----------



## meitertot (19. Juli 2010)

ich tate sägen 40-55


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

SeRuM schrieb:


> Ihh ein Ally
> 
> Edit:
> 
> GZ zum 666. Beitrag Tokenlord (der Finsternis)



Wuhahahaha. Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und @Toxxical du bist nicht dran ;P


----------



## Krezton (19. Juli 2010)

Sry mein PC hatte sich grade aufgehängt ich kann leider kein screenshot uploaden


----------



## Sordura (19. Juli 2010)

4


----------



## Greendesert (19. Juli 2010)

7


----------



## Unkill (19. Juli 2010)

Mal des von Toxxical: Level 5


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

8


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

Nagut wenn Krezton nicht kann.

5?


----------



## HoHoBroSo? (19. Juli 2010)

4


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Ein paar lvl höher


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

Unkill schrieb:


> Mal des von Toxxical: Level 5



Das war editiert ;P


----------



## Greendesert (19. Juli 2010)

11


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ein paar lvl höher



10


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ein paar lvl höher


Lass mich raten:

Billigrüstung gekauft für einen höheren Char? xD


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:
			
		

> 11



Lvl 11 ist Richtig, Greendesert ist dran!


----------



## Xebar (19. Juli 2010)

Ich schätz mal, dass er lv 13 ist








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grober (19. Juli 2010)

47


----------



## Greendesert (19. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HoHoBroSo? (19. Juli 2010)

72 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pastilo (19. Juli 2010)

54


----------



## Sordura (19. Juli 2010)

72


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

71


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

73? Die Hände und Schuhe könnten von der Azjol Quest sein


----------



## HoHoBroSo? (19. Juli 2010)

Ich änder die Meinung auf 73


----------



## SeRuM (19. Juli 2010)

74


----------



## Korer (19. Juli 2010)

lvl. 59


----------



## Sordura (19. Juli 2010)

Korer schrieb:


> lvl. 59



/facepalm


----------



## HoHoBroSo? (19. Juli 2010)

Toxxical editier nich mein Ergebnis nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (19. Juli 2010)

Korer schrieb:


> lvl. 59



Nordend hat er schon betreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (19. Juli 2010)

75 !


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

manche schätzungen hier sind echt klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sordura (19. Juli 2010)

77


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

75?
Edit: 76 weil 75 gesagt wurde >.<


----------



## Sordura (19. Juli 2010)

3?


----------



## Greendesert (19. Juli 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> 75 !



Rischtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Rischtisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

75 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (19. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> 75
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bearbeiten ist Pöse! c(:


----------



## HoHoBroSo? (19. Juli 2010)

FALLS nix mehr kommt - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Umhang gibt nen Tipp ;P


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Mit lvl Equip und ohne Questgebiet ist das richtig schwer.


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

Hmm nicht leicht...
27?


----------



## Greendesert (19. Juli 2010)

17


----------



## Krezton (19. Juli 2010)

@ HoHoBroSo? Da der name da steht wird der erste post richtig sein dank dem arsenal


----------



## Pastilo (19. Juli 2010)

HoHoBroSo? schrieb:


> FALLS nix mehr kommt -
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



17 xD


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

Krezton schrieb:


> @ HoHoBroSo? Da der name da steht wird der erste post richtig sein dank dem arsenal


1. Könnte der Screen älter sein und 2tens hab zumindest ich net geschaut^^


----------



## HoHoBroSo? (19. Juli 2010)

Ups 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

armory name eingegeben lvl 17



Edit: Mist Lahmes internet


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

lvl 17 Magier


----------



## Greendesert (19. Juli 2010)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Namen mit zu Posten ist nicht grade schlau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HoHoBroSo? (19. Juli 2010)

Also sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    	< besser


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

46?


----------



## Krezton (19. Juli 2010)

Der ist mindestens 40 da er schwere rüssi trägt und die schultern soweit ich weiss ab 42 tragbar sind


----------



## Mr. Susi (19. Juli 2010)

36

EDIT: Na toll Krezton, versau mir meine Hoffnung dass ich richtig liege. xDDD


----------



## SeRuM (19. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich ist doch Greendesert dran.


----------



## HoHoBroSo? (19. Juli 2010)

Nö


----------



## Itrial²³ (19. Juli 2010)

28?


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

45


----------



## Greendesert (19. Juli 2010)

48


----------



## Yrenya (19. Juli 2010)

17^^


----------



## Pastilo (19. Juli 2010)

Ich sag Level 41 ^^


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

58


----------



## HoHoBroSo? (19. Juli 2010)

Alles falsch. Bissl höher.


----------



## Greendesert (19. Juli 2010)

SeRuM schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist doch Greendesert dran.



1. will ich eig net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und 2. da der Name drin stand isses ungültig


----------



## Greendesert (19. Juli 2010)

HoHoBroSo? schrieb:


> Alles falsch. Bissl höher.



Dann 54


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

46


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

HoHoBroSo? schrieb:


> Alles falsch. Bissl höher.



50


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

52!


----------



## HoHoBroSo? (19. Juli 2010)

Nä.


----------



## Pastilo (19. Juli 2010)

@hohobroso Lvl 49

@Toxxical Lvl 24


----------



## Greendesert (19. Juli 2010)

HoHoBroSo? schrieb:


> Nä.



59


----------



## Mr. Susi (19. Juli 2010)

53


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

65


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

HoHoBroSo? schrieb:


> Nä.



51?


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

66


----------



## HoHoBroSo? (19. Juli 2010)

Tokenlord ist dran, 51 ist richtig.
Name vom Char Impressed


----------



## Itrial²³ (19. Juli 2010)

lala


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

HoHoBroSo? schrieb:


> Tokenlord ist dran, 51 ist richtig.
> Name vom Char Impressed



Jupdidu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Susi (19. Juli 2010)

72


----------



## Pastilo (19. Juli 2010)

Level 80


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

62.


----------



## HoHoBroSo? (19. Juli 2010)

76


----------



## Itrial²³ (19. Juli 2010)

74


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Der ist lvl 80 mit nem Rüstungsset und steht in Thrallmar


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> 62.



This!


----------



## No_ones (19. Juli 2010)

70


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> This!



die meisten können halt nicht schätzen. 

freie runde.


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



man erkennt auch sehr viel.


----------



## SeRuM (19. Juli 2010)

Hätte nicht gedacht,dass das so einen Anklang findet.

Viel spaß noch beim rätseln ich geh raus ne Runde schwimmen.


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

25


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Das ist der Sinn für den Schwierigkeitsgrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

Ich kann den Raum nicht einordnen und auch die Ausrüstung lässt viel Spielraum...
Das ist einfach nur stumpes raten xD

23?


----------



## Jester (19. Juli 2010)

43


----------



## Mr. Susi (19. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der blaue Vorhang is ja ok, aber das der nur Level Equip anhat (zumindest ist es das einzigste was man sieht) muss echt net sein.

 EDIT: aber ich rate 16 xD


----------



## Pastilo (19. Juli 2010)

Ich schätze 24!


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

7


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Mal ein Tipp, vergleicht es mit meinem ersten Bild, da sollte das Gebiet schonmal einzuordnen sein...


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Mal ein Tipp, vergleicht es mit meinem ersten Bild, da sollte das Gebiet schonmal einzuordnen sein...



Irgendein Raum in Morgenluft? 14?


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

55


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte eigentlich darauf hin das ihr seht das beide Chars die selbe Haarform und Farbe aufweisen.
Das ihr erkennt das es derselbe Char mit lvl equip ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich darauf hin das ihr seht das beide Chars die selbe Haarform und Farbe aufweisen.
> Das ihr erkennt das es derselbe Char mit lvl equip ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Derselbe? Also immernoch 11? xD


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

es is schon spät da sehe ich das nicht mehr so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pastilo (19. Juli 2010)

Da müsste es ja Level 11 sein xD Außer du hast ihn kurz auf lvl 12 gelvlt xD


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:
			
		

> Derselbe? Also immernoch 11? xD



Ja er ist lvl 11.

Tokenlord darf als nächstes ein Bild zeigen.


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ja er ist lvl 11.
> 
> Tokenlord darf als nächstes ein Bild zeigen.



Fiese Nummer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay dann hier das nächste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

21


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

20

Ok, 20 ist unwahrscheinlich, da du durch die Klassen Q ab 20 schon auf 21 kommst, aber da das nicht geht: 22


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

mhm der hat die Pala q reihen waffe würde sagen lvl 24


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

27.


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

genenesis12 schrieb:


> mhm der hat die apal q reihen waffe würde sagen lvl 24



Korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Die Waffe bekommt man ungefähr mit 21-22 da sie auf 24-25 in BSF durch eine Axt ersetzt werden kann, denke ich mal er ist 23


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

Edit: sry doppelpost


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

ich geb mal freie runde weil mein bild net angenommen wird


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

genenesis12 schrieb:


> mhm der hat die apal q reihen waffe würde sagen lvl 24



Ah k. Verspäteter Doppelpost >.<


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

Woohoo Freirunde^^

Gleich noch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

ja da stimme was grad net^^


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Es gibt aber auch ne Questreihe mit nem 5mann Boss, bei der man ne Waffe bekommt die genauso aussieht.


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

oh ein dk in bc lvl 62 ?


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Dann sag ich mal 63


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

61


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

genenesis12 schrieb:


> oh ein dk in bc lvl 62 ?


Jain^^ Gebiet und Klasse stimmen zwar, der Level ist nur Falsch ;P


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

64


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

59
Edit :ja hatte vergessen fliegen erst 60


----------



## lolGER61095 (19. Juli 2010)

65


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> 64



Rüschtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin dann auch mal weg für heut. Rätsel morgen wieder mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen Abend noch allen.


----------



## Willtaker (19. Juli 2010)

66?


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

genenesis12 schrieb:


> 59



Flugmount=60+


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

wow ich hab mal wieder richtig geraten.

freie runde.


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

http://img840.images...2710012008.jpg/

sry irgendwie funzt das nicht mit dem einfügen aber is eh ne einfache runde
Edit:Mist zu Lahm


----------



## Change745 (19. Juli 2010)

61


----------



## Willtaker (19. Juli 2010)

5


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

2 einhalb


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

1, weil du noch keinen umhang hast xD


----------



## John.D.Dorian (19. Juli 2010)

Ich sage 10, weil du schon 2 Dolche hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Synus schrieb:


> 1, weil du noch keinen umhang hast xD



Richtig!


----------



## Krezton (19. Juli 2010)

erledigt


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

Freirunde, muss morgen gamecard kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleinkind01 (19. Juli 2010)

80?


Edit: MIste des war noch von dem davor...wie kann ich meinen Beitrag löschen?


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

John.D.Dorian schrieb:


> Ich sage 10, weil du schon 2 Dolche hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dolche hat man schon mit lvl 1 seit nem Ptach


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

John.D.Dorian schrieb:


> Ich sage 10, weil du schon 2 Dolche hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jeder schurke startet mit 2 dölchen fail


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

John.D.Dorian schrieb:


> Ich sage 10, weil du schon 2 Dolche hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2 dolche bekommen schurken schon von anfang an. wurde so gepatched.


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

http://img840.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot022710012008.jpg/


Einfachste runde


----------



## John.D.Dorian (19. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Dolche hat man schon mit lvl 1 seit nem Ptach




Oh hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

lvl 60


----------



## Ulthras (19. Juli 2010)

62


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

nein dann lvl 70


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

genenesis12 schrieb:


> lvl 60



Woher weißt du das nur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

postet jetzt jeder wie es ihm passt?


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das nur?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weil das ein equip is was ich net kenne kann es ja nur classic sein freie runde


----------



## Al_xander (19. Juli 2010)

125 *~*


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> postet jetzt jeder wie es ihm passt?



Es kommen ja nur freie Runden und dann post ich eben was.


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

ich kann net weil mein acc gehackt wurde und ich auf freischaltung warte ja jetzt isses raus


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Es kommen ja nur freie Runden und dann post ich eben was.



davor hatte aber schon jemand einen screenshot gepostet, der noch garnicht geklärt wurde.


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

achso ja der war abre einfach der von mir


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

würd sagen 70 im schlangenschrein


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

es sind über 100 leute hier und keiner will raten?


----------



## Anonymus299 (19. Juli 2010)

69


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

69


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub der Thread geht bald unter wenn nur 2 Leute Spielen...

lvl 70 war richtig


----------



## Willtaker (19. Juli 2010)

um die grenze nach oben zu setzen: 80 ;-)


----------



## Note of dead (19. Juli 2010)

66


----------



## Anonymus299 (19. Juli 2010)

*178 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 66 Mitglieder, 112 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

Müsste sich nur mal trauen was zu Posten XD


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

okay ich hatte mal wieder recht da ich keine screens habe freie runde


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

gogo genesis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Thread geht bald unter wenn nur 2 Leute Spielen...



is ja auch schon spät


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

sollte eig nich schwer sein, man muss sich nur in mich hineinversetzen xD


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

Synus schrieb:


> gogo genesis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



leider hab ich keine screens


----------



## Note of dead (19. Juli 2010)

77


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Ich sag mal 79


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

würde sagen da in sturmgipfel erst ab 77 is und du lvl up bist würd ich sagen 80


----------



## Smeal (19. Juli 2010)

80!

edit: weil zu langsam 78


----------



## m4ri (19. Juli 2010)

level 80 :>


----------



## Note of dead (19. Juli 2010)

Ich erhöhe mein angebot auf 79


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

76 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

genenesis12 schrieb:


> würde sagen da in sturmgipfel erst ab 77 is und du lvl up bist würd ich sagen 80



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs geschafft den lvl up zu fotografieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

och ne nich ich schon wieder wer möchte?also freie runde


----------



## Note of dead (19. Juli 2010)

mein shami


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

lvl 72 würde ich sagen


----------



## Kremlin (19. Juli 2010)

71


----------



## Note of dead (19. Juli 2010)

genenesis12 schrieb:


> lvl 72 würde ich sagen



nope


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

kann mir wer sagen wo das ist?


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

Du bist in einer Allybase in Nordend, 75 aber in der tundra?


----------



## Note of dead (19. Juli 2010)

kleiner tipp ober mir is naxx


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

73 in wintergarde (nähe)


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

lvl 73mist zu lahm sag ich mal 76


----------



## Note of dead (19. Juli 2010)

Synus schrieb:


> 73 in wintergarde (nähe)



Richtig Ich bin in einem turm bei der allybase


----------



## Note of dead (19. Juli 2010)

freie runde


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

80


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

mit begründung ^^


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Das sollte in den HDS sein..


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

das is das sholazaahrbecken bei dem vieh mit orakel und wolver dinger da okay interresiert jetzt net

sage lvl 76


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

ja hast recht, aber wieso kommste drauf?(also toxxical)


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

nichts


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

ich schätze er hat geraten


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ka wieso, nach den Waffen her solltest auch noch nicht lang 80 sein...


----------



## Manotis (19. Juli 2010)

Der ist 79 wett ich^^


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

Jo die sichtbaren Items sind alle für unter 80 und HDS normal auch, aber die Hände sind ein 80er item, das beim anlegen gebunden ist, so next...


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

jetzt wirds schwer 
http://img830.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot071910233943.jpg/


----------



## Nerolon (19. Juli 2010)

lvl 81 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

7


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

14


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

Nerolon schrieb:


> lvl 81
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein bissl sehr viel niedriger


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

der is sicher lvl drölftausend!


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> der is sicher lvl drölftausend!



fast


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

genenesis12 schrieb:


> fast



Also 13?


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Also 13?



nope niedriger


----------



## dudubaum (19. Juli 2010)

12


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

wenns nicht 9 ist geh ich schlafen


----------



## dudubaum (19. Juli 2010)

n8i *synus


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

ich kann noch 11 mal sagen niedriger so wer is jetzt erster


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

1


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

und gn8, ich mach morgen weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## genenesis12 (19. Juli 2010)

Synus schrieb:


> 1



richtig und ich gehe jetzt schlafen bb habt noch viel spaß in diesem fred


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Jetzt sind alle Poster schlafen, dann sag ich auch mal gn8, bis morgen


----------



## dudubaum (19. Juli 2010)

n8i *all


----------



## Marctoad (20. Juli 2010)

85 XD


----------



## likoria (20. Juli 2010)

Würde auf 52 schätzen wegen den Schultern aber das sieht ja alles nochmal gleich in BC aus deswegen würde ich 66schätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (20. Juli 2010)

Eine klassische Paladin Situation, wie sie eigentlich in jedem Levelbereich vorkommt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marctoad (20. Juli 2010)

46


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

77


----------



## SeRuM (20. Juli 2010)

77 ist bissl hoch, 46 sehr niedrig


----------



## Krezton (20. Juli 2010)

das schild sieht nach nordend aus schätze um 74 rum


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

71


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Ich vermute mal das der Char lvl 1-80 ist...


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

73


----------



## Synus (20. Juli 2010)

Oh, jetzt da alle wieder wach sind, kanns ja weiter gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sag 75


----------



## Note of dead (20. Juli 2010)

Synus schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt da alle wieder wach sind, kanns ja weiter gehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guten morgen XD


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Ich würde sagen, dass ist das Tankschild aus Nexxus und der Char ist 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krezton (20. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass ist das Tankschild aus Nexxus und der Char ist 80
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




In nordend sieht die rüstung bis auf endcontent (naja da auch) aber fast immer gleich aus also kann man sich nicht drauf verlassen also auf das lvl was man vom design her schätzt


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Krezton schrieb:


> In nordend sieht die rüstung bis auf endcontent (naja da auch) aber fast immer gleich aus also kann man sich nicht drauf verlassen also auf das lvl was man vom design her schätzt




Da haste recht, aber ich glaube es trotzdem...

80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (20. Juli 2010)

69


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

/reported für Forenspiele Forum.


----------



## Xebar (20. Juli 2010)

Ich schätz ma so 72





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TR4CO (20. Juli 2010)

74    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (20. Juli 2010)

Neuer Versuch :
71


----------



## LubuLegend (20. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich auf dem Bild etwas richtiges erkennen könnte, würde ich ja das ganze ein bisschen einschätzen können O_o.

Aber ich tipp mal auf 74.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

jetzt haben wir ja fast alle lvl müsste nurnoch der poster on kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krezton (20. Juli 2010)

Cal1baN schrieb:


> jetzt haben wir ja fast alle lvl müsste nurnoch der poster on kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wäre mal nützlich


----------



## Progamer13332 (20. Juli 2010)

das is nen lvl 80 pala oder in dk t11 oder?


----------



## Dylanc (20. Juli 2010)

du weißt das 69 mehr ist als 63 ist oder?


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

SeRuM schrieb:


> 77 ist bissl hoch, 46 sehr niedrig



sehe gerade er kann nicht 80 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich bleib bei meinen 73


----------



## Krezton (20. Juli 2010)

freeround ? weil der letzte der ein bild reingestellt hatt nicht mehr ongekommen ist würde ich das vorschlagen


----------



## MrBlaki (20. Juli 2010)

Der letzte Post war auch Mist. 
Kannste nichts erkennen.


----------



## Kontrax (20. Juli 2010)

Krezton schrieb:


> freeround


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Krezton schrieb:


> freeround ? weil der letzte poster nicht ongekommen ist würde ich vorschlagen



Naja wen du was hast, dann poste


----------



## SeRuM (20. Juli 2010)

war noch nicht dabei


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> das is nen lvl 80 pala oder in dk t11 oder?




Hmm...Dk mit Schild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist bestimmt n lvl 1 Dk aufm privat-Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

SeRuM schrieb:


> war noch nicht dabei




70?


----------



## SeRuM (20. Juli 2010)

Ja 70 ist Richtig


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

SeRuM schrieb:


> Ja 70 ist Richtig



[attachment=10810:1642008_564249.jpg]


----------



## SeRuM (20. Juli 2010)

die Schulter dürfte Kloster sein,

und ein Hunter trägt sie ich tippe in den 40ern.

43?


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

SeRuM schrieb:


> die Schulter dürfte Kloster sein,
> 
> und ein Hunter trägt sie ich tippe in den 40ern.
> 
> 43?



kleiner tipp Schultern sind Acc gebundene


----------



## Krezton (20. Juli 2010)

67


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Krezton schrieb:


> 67




höher


----------



## Kremlin (20. Juli 2010)

74


----------



## Sèv! (20. Juli 2010)

68


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Also da der Rest schon nach schwerer Rüssi aussieht muss es über 40 sein.

Denke mal so 78


----------



## Krezton (20. Juli 2010)

das ist doch die waffe von dem Q in auchindom ? 69 sage ich mal dann


----------



## SeRuM (20. Juli 2010)

69


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (20. Juli 2010)

62


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Krezton schrieb:


> das ist doch die waffe von dem Q in auchindom ? 69 sage ich mal dann




richtig aber höher


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

75


----------



## SeRuM (20. Juli 2010)

70


----------



## Sèv! (20. Juli 2010)

72


----------



## Kremlin (20. Juli 2010)

76


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

73


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Dolanya schrieb:


> 73




richtig!


----------



## Fad-K (20. Juli 2010)

74


----------



## WhiteSeb (20. Juli 2010)

Fad-K schrieb:


> 74




Du hattest erst 73 gesagt, editierst dann und gehst auf 74, obwohl die lösung eh schon bekannt gegeben worden ist? oO


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulli22 (20. Juli 2010)

Ok, jetzt ich: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Welches Level bin ich?


----------



## WhiteSeb (20. Juli 2010)

14 sag ich mal


----------



## genenesis12 (20. Juli 2010)

1 bild 14 15
2 bild 2


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

ulli22 du warst aber nicht dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt ich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dolanya ist dran^^

Ich tippe bei dem Priest auf lvl 14


----------



## Vuzula (20. Juli 2010)

16


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

9


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

13


----------



## Ulli22 (20. Juli 2010)

11


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

18


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

Cal1baN schrieb:


> 13



RICHTIG xD


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Dolanya schrieb:


> RICHTIG xD




wat schon wieder xD

Kann wer anders hochladen, sitzt auf Arbeit^^ hatte nur zufällig mein Hunter auf ner anderen Seite^^


----------



## Ulli22 (20. Juli 2010)

Ok ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## genenesis12 (20. Juli 2010)

80


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

1


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Hmm...also eigentlich war schon gesagt, dass er Sachen dem lvl Bereich passen anhaben muss.
Wenn dem so ist, dann geht 0 ja nicht.

Ich sag 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Ok ^^



Nicht lustig...


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

20 (ich mein kann jedes lvl sein in unterwäsche -,-)


ich sag zwischen 1 und 80...

definitif nicht lustig und hält das spiel auf


----------



## Ulli22 (20. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nicht lustig...



Ähm, du bist jetzt aber nicht dran.


----------



## genenesis12 (20. Juli 2010)

ach vergesst es


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Ähm, du bist jetzt aber nicht dran.



Jemand der die Regeln missachtet auch nicht. damn...


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

lvl 3 oder 5?


----------



## genenesis12 (20. Juli 2010)

ich würd sagen neues bild weil es jetzt so lange dauert bis wer das zufällig sagt also next


----------



## Ulli22 (20. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jemand der die Regeln missachtet auch nicht. damn...



oO muss ja nicht immer so einfach sein wie WoW selber, oder? damn...


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

genenesis12 schrieb:


> ich würd sagen neues bild weil es jetzt so lange dauert bis wer das zufällig sagt also next



Oder so, dann sage ich mal, weil ich davor die Runde gewonnen hatte, darf ich einen aussuchen.

Dann lasse ich mal  Famenio eins hochladen


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Poste mal einer ein neues Bild oder sollen wir jetzt jeder 1 Post für jede Stufe machen, bis du sagst richtig?
Wie soll man das dort denn herausfinden können ...


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> oO muss ja nicht immer so einfach sein wie WoW selber, oder? damn...



ja ok aber irgendein hinweis aufs lvl (gebiet, kleidung) wäre schon toll


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> oO muss ja nicht immer so einfach sein wie WoW selber, oder? damn...





> Natürlich sollte man das normale Level Equip tragen, damit man auch schätzen kann


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Ehm Cal1ban...ich sitz auich auf Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulli22 (20. Juli 2010)

Und extra nochmal für Arosk:



Ulli22 schrieb:


> oO muss ja nicht immer so einfach sein wie WoW selber, oder? damn...


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Ehm Cal1ban...ich sitz auich auf Arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





hehe verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann halt   Arosk


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Achtung lasst euch von Ulli22 nicht ärgern, der hat schon oft genug dafür gesorgt das Threads geschlossen werden!


----------



## SeRuM (20. Juli 2010)

Das ist wie wenn du beim Galgenmänchen keine Striche machst und dem Mitspieler auch nicht sagts ob der Buchstabe dabei ist -.-


----------



## genenesis12 (20. Juli 2010)

SeRuM schrieb:


> Das ist wie wenn du beim Galgenmänchen keine Striche machst und dem Mitspieler auch nicht sagts ob der Buchstabe dabei ist -.-



richtig


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

Es lohnt sich nicht mit so wenig Hirn zu diskutieren, also bitte mal jemand etwas posten was auch passt, hab hier nämlich keine Screens drauf.


----------



## Ulli22 (20. Juli 2010)

Na gut, der Char spielt nicht mehr in Classic, also 60+

Ich will übrigens niemanden nerven, danke für die Verdächtigung.




Arosk schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich nicht mit so wenig Hirn zu diskutieren, also bitte mal jemand etwas posten was auch passt, hab hier nämlich keine Screens drauf.



So, jetzt werden wir auch noch beleidigend. Ich will ja nicht wissen, wie - viel - Hirn du hast. Dein Niveau sagt jedenfalls schon alles aus.


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich nicht mit so wenig Hirn zu diskutieren, also bitte mal jemand etwas posten was auch passt, hab hier nämlich keine Screens drauf.



Auf wen war das bitte mit dem wenig Hirn bezogen?


----------



## Ulli22 (20. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Auf wen war das bitte mit dem wenig Hirn bezogen?



Es führte wohl ein Selbstgespräch..


----------



## genenesis12 (20. Juli 2010)

es geht los mit den sprüchen...


----------



## Ulli22 (20. Juli 2010)

genenesis12 schrieb:


> es geht los mit den sprüchen...



Nö, habe ja einen Tipp gegeben. Ihr könnt weitermachen.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

genenesis12 schrieb:


> es geht los mit den sprüchen...




SO leute wer hat lädt jetzt einfach nen Screen noch, damit es hier weiter geht


----------



## Vuzula (20. Juli 2010)

Regelt das doch PM und net in nem Fred wo es um Spaß gehn soll...

Nun bitte BTT!!


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulli22 (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

60+

Tipps können abgegeben werden.


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

Um dem Thread wieder Sinn zu verleihen Post ich mal eines das ich schon ewig irgendwo hochgeladen hatte, entspricht zwar nicht ganz den Regeln, aber besser als ein nackter Char.

Edit: ah, geht doch



Toxxical schrieb:


> Bild



72?


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

69


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

71


----------



## Ulli22 (20. Juli 2010)

Cal1baN schrieb:


> 69



Ziemlich nahe ^^


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

Cal1baN schrieb:


> 69



Er hat 70er Epics an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 72?



Das ging schnell, jo er ist 72.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Er hat 70er Epics an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




darum sah der so geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt bist du dran^^


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

Naja, ich denk mal Tundra + 70er Equip = 71 oder 72 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemand anderst kann weitermachen, wie gesagt keine Shots hier.


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulli22 (20. Juli 2010)

19


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

20


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

ne eher 18 ^^


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

10-25 schätze ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vuzula (20. Juli 2010)

22


----------



## WhiteSeb (20. Juli 2010)

17


----------



## Ulli22 (20. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 10-25 schätze ich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du sprichst von wenig Hirn...


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

21


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

ALso wenn die 18 falsch war dann 16 xD


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> Und du sprichst von wenig Hirn...



Wir hatten es gerade wieder ruhig -.-


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

54

Und Toxxical, hattest du vorhin nicht in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, "wer spielt denn schon alli"? 

Also jetzt auf dein Bild bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> 54
> 
> Und Toxxical, hattest du vorhin nicht in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, "wer spielt denn schon alli"?
> 
> ...



54 so hoch? xD


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Du weißt schon das, das ein Spaß war und nicht ernst gemeint war oder?


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Kla. Ist ja auch wieder lvl-Equip und der Lappen vor dem Mund, sowas bekommt man glaube ich erst ab 30.
Zumindest auf Hordenseite.

Naja 54 ist hoch, aber man muss auch mal weit ausholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Toxxical schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das, das ein Spaß war und nicht ernst gemeint war oder?



Kla... und die Ironie fand ich einfach nur lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

ich tip mal auf 23


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

das im lvl eq tut mir leid aber ich hatte keinen anderen annehmbaren char mehr aber 54 ist auf jeden fall zu hoch


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Kla. Ist ja auch wieder lvl-Equip und der Lappen vor dem Mund, sowas bekommt man glaube ich erst ab 30.
> Zumindest auf Hordenseite.
> 
> Naja 54 ist hoch, aber man muss auch mal weit ausholen
> ...


Der Lappen ist ab 16 und hat keine Attribute soweit ich mich errinere ;P

Deadmines


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Dolanya schrieb:


> das im lvl eq tut mir leid aber ich hatte keinen anderen annehmbaren char mehr aber 54 ist auf jeden fall zu hoch


Okay. 26?


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Kla. Ist ja auch wieder lvl-Equip und der Lappen vor dem Mund, sowas bekommt man glaube ich erst ab 30.
> Zumindest auf Hordenseite.
> 
> Naja 54 ist hoch, aber man muss auch mal weit ausholen
> ...




Ich bin mir fast sicher in Holzfällerlager gibst ne Q da gibst das Tuch^^ darum tippe ich so im 20er Bereich,, aber der Poster antwortet ja nicht mehr^^


----------



## Ulli22 (20. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das, das ein Spaß war und nicht ernst gemeint war oder?



OH, WIRKLICH???!!! Stell dir vor, das war es bei mir auch!!!!111elf 

Aber du sprachst ja von wenig Hirn, ein klassischer Selfown.


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

also das tuch ist aus den todesminen aber daran solltet ihr euch nicht aufhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Ok dann nehme ich alles zurück und sage 24 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ulli22 schrieb:


> OH, WIRKLICH???!!! Stell dir vor, das war es bei mir auch!!!!111elf
> 
> Aber du sprachst ja von wenig Hirn, ein klassischer Selfown.



Ich denke du verstehst gerade nicht die Aussage von Tox, denn das war auf mich bezogen auf seinen früheren Post in einem anderen Thread.
Und jetzt bitte wieder etwas zusammen reißen.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

23?


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

nein


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Ulli22 schrieb:


> OH, WIRKLICH???!!! Stell dir vor, das war es bei mir auch!!!!111elf
> 
> Aber du sprachst ja von wenig Hirn, ein klassischer Selfown.



Verwechselt du mich jetzt mit Arosk?


----------



## Ulli22 (20. Juli 2010)

Dann streichen wir halt die zweite Zeile.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Verwechselt du mich jetzt mit Arosk?



scheint so^^

dann ist er 25!


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

nope


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Schon 30? oO


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

nein


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

27 villeicht ?


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

27


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

28


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

K bleiben 28 und 29 wenn ich das recht überblicke... Hmm... 29? ^^


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> K bleiben 28 und 29 wenn ich das recht überblicke... Hmm... 29? ^^





29 ist richtig


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Dein Schurke ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok hat sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> K bleiben 28 und 29 wenn ich das recht überblicke... Hmm... 29? ^^




mal gucken wer recht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Dein Schurke ist doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja das war bist jetzt einer mit der schwersten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Dolanya schrieb:


> 29 ist richtig


Der sieht echt nicht danach aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und @Cal1ban: ;P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Das ist in den westlichen Pessis...
Aber wen von den 2, die man nciht sieht, soll man nu erraten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Tante Edit sagt: Erst denken dann reden. Der eine ist der der ihn beschwört.


----------



## Rask (20. Juli 2010)

48?


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

56


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Der sieht echt nicht danach aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jaja gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh gott das sieht schwer aus 53?^^ Der Ort sagt mir 0^^


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

58


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Das ist in den westlichen Pessis...
> Aber wen von den 2, die man nciht sieht, soll man nu erraten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist nur 1 Char ;P


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

54


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Ist nur 1 Char ;P



Ach ist das diese komischer begeleiter q?^^ dann sag ich so 57


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

53?


----------



## WhiteSeb (20. Juli 2010)

Wer von den beiden isses?

Ich sag mal: Rechts  51


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Cal1baN schrieb:


> Ach ist das diese komischer begeleiter q?^^ dann sag ich so 57


100 Punkte für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und an die dies nicht wusste. Der rechte ist mein Char - Am Grab von Uther


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist net dran ?


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> 100 Punkte für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die hatte ich letztens erst mit meinen Dudu gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mensch heute schon 3 Punkte^^ Wir sollten ne Statisitk einführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Toll hab erst in 2 Stunden Feierabend hat noch wer nen tollen Twink?


----------



## WhiteSeb (20. Juli 2010)

Ey, ihr schickt euch doch PM´s, oder warum hat immer einer von euch die Lösung?

Zum Bild:

Scheiss Account Equip.

Lvl 38 

EDIT:
Aso, Toxical is garnich dran xD


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Ich liebe euch mit eurem lvl-Equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich sag 34


----------



## Kremlin (20. Juli 2010)

11


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Ey, ihr schickt euch doch PM´s, oder warum hat immer einer von euch die Lösung?
> 
> Zum Bild:
> 
> ...



Nein wie gesagt hatte erst letztens diese scheiß Q^^ genau mit den gleichen lvl

Und zum Bild öhm 32?^^


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

36


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Cal1baN schrieb:


> Nein wie gesagt hatte erst letztens diese scheiß Q^^ genau mit den gleichen lvl
> 
> Und zum Bild öhm 32?^^



*zustimm* Die Q ist plöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Bild: Ka... 33?


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Aber ich sag 34



Sag mal woher weißt du immer sofort genau das lvl?
Also Richtig, du bist wieder dran.


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Sah mir nach dem Gebiet unter Hinterland aus und da hab ich überlegt mit welchem lvl ich dort war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube Arathihochland heißt das.


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Sah mir nach dem Gebiet unter Hinterland aus und da hab ich überlegt mit welchem lvl ich dort war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimmt Arathihochland isses


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

So auf auf neues Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Wann kommt das nächste Bild?


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

sry Doppelpost


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

66
Edit: Quatsch 64 >.<


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

nein


----------



## WhiteSeb (20. Juli 2010)

67


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Manticorê schrieb:


> nein



Siehe edit hab mich vertan^^


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

zu beiden nein


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Manticorê schrieb:


> zu beiden nein



Pff dann isses die goldene Mitte...


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Siehe edit hab mich vertan^^



habs bemerkt^^ stimmt auch nicht


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2010)

ich tippe mal ganz dreist 80, da es auch eine art styleequipment sein könnte


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Pff dann isses die goldene Mitte...



jop


----------



## WhiteSeb (20. Juli 2010)

65


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich tippe mal ganz dreist 80, da es auch eine art styleequipment sein könnte



ein style equip isses, hab ich auch noch mit 80, war aber zu dem zeitpunkt 65 wie Tokenlord schon sagte


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Manticorê schrieb:


> jop


k^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

66


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

ich tip mal auf 63


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Den hast du doch Gestern schonmal gezeigt?


----------



## Rask (20. Juli 2010)

64 vielleicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

So Raucherpause beendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sag 67


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Den hast du doch Gestern schonmal gezeigt?



Den Char ja. Aber nicht zum gleichen Zeitpunkt!


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> So Raucherpause beendet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




haha geil beim bild davor hatte ich auch pause darum konnte ich auch nciht antworten.

Wen 66 nicht stimmt dann 65


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Hmm...keine Reaktion, dann sag ich 69.

Und mal ne Frage. Steigen die Posts nur eine bestimmte Anzahl pro Tag oder so?
Ist mir mal nebenbei aufgefallen, dass die bei einigen schon lange nicht mehr gestiegen sind.


----------



## Rask (20. Juli 2010)

68?


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Hmm...keine Reaktion, dann sag ich 69.
> 
> Und mal ne Frage. Steigen die Posts nur eine bestimmte Anzahl pro Tag oder so?
> Ist mir mal nebenbei aufgefallen, dass die bei einigen schon lange nicht mehr gestiegen sind.


Im Forenspielbereich steigt der Postcounter nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Uuuuuuund:
Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Hmm...keine Reaktion, dann sag ich 69.
> 
> Und mal ne Frage. Steigen die Posts nur eine bestimmte Anzahl pro Tag oder so?
> Ist mir mal nebenbei aufgefallen, dass die bei einigen schon lange nicht mehr gestiegen sind.



hab ich mich auch schon gefragt also wen ich auf mein profil gehe:

Gruppe: Mitglieder Aktive Beiträge: 110 (0.38 pro Tag) Registriert: 07-October 09 

Aber links vom Beitrag isnd es 84 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Ahso alles klar.
Dann nehmt mal wieder ein Bild unter 60, da ist es nicht so einfach.
Bei höheren kann man den Bereich leichter abschätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Cal1baN schrieb:


> hab ich mich auch schon gefragt also wen ich auf mein profil gehe:
> 
> Gruppe: Mitglieder Aktive Beiträge: 110 (0.38 pro Tag) Registriert: 07-October 09
> 
> ...


Jo da sind bei mir auch 828 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Im Forenspielbereich steigt der Postcounter nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Achso.

Mit 69 noch Scherbenwelt da ist man doch schon längst Nordend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Cal1baN schrieb:


> Achso.
> 
> Mit 69 noch Scherbenwelt da ist man doch schon längst Nordend
> 
> ...



Ach ich bin ein hilfsbereiter Mensch ;P Ein Freund braucht Hilfe und ich eile herbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Ach ich bin ein hilfsbereiter Mensch ;P Ein Freund braucht Hilfe und ich eile herbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ok das ist wieder gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Ich sage gleich, das ist weder ein Fake noch ein Privat-Server, das ist auf der Todeswache passiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin der neben dem Wassergeist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> So ein Bild hab ich noch^^ kommt sofort







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  na dann her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Is doch schon hochgeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Ich sage gleich, das ist weder ein Fake noch ein Privat-Server, das ist auf der Todeswache passiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das glaub ich dir nicht das du so gezielt ein Bild machen kannst und Schaden während das interface aus ist.


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Nein ich kann euch gleich das original zeigen, das ist ausgeschnitten und die namen grad weggekritzelt mit Paint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

60k? oO

Sieht aber aus wie Schwarzfels, die Stelle mit den Zahnrad

Also denke ich mal naja so 49?


----------



## Rask (20. Juli 2010)

Etwa 50?


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

beides nicht...


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

ich sag mal 57 
und ich glaub dir das du so viel schaden gemacht hast habe das selbe mit meinem frostmagier auch erlebt die mops sind übel anfällig für frostschaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

52


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

nein


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

55


----------



## Rask (20. Juli 2010)

Dann vielleicht.... 54?


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Ganz klar 51 xD


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

51 villeicht ?

edith: zu spät


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

nein....aber eine zahl fehlt noch zwischen euren ganzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

51


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

eindeutig 53 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

58


----------



## Rask (20. Juli 2010)

59?


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

omg NEIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

52


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Doch doch 51 stimmt schon du vertust dich nur gerade weisste? xD


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

48


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

53 fehlt doch nur^^


----------



## Rask (20. Juli 2010)

55? =D


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Och Leute...nein immernoch nicht...eine einzige Zahl noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

56


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

50


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> 56




jawoll xD


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

47?
Und sicher net 51?? xD


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> 56



gibst doch net^^


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Und nun einmal das original 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Tante Edit sagt: Gold alleine macht nicht glücklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Omg wo ist das denn? Kenn ich ja gar nicht.

Aber ich sag mal 28


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

warste ja fast 57 mit deinem Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öhm das neue Bild oh gott 34?


----------



## Rask (20. Juli 2010)

77


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Cal1baN schrieb:


> warste ja fast 57 mit deinem Mage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich glaube nach dem Mob war ich das auch...
Aber das Bild ist mal echt übel. Man sieht nix und ich kenne die Typen nicht.

Außer vllt Holzschlundfeste lvl 76.


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

34 und 28, seit wann gibt es die Taunka schon in Classic xD


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

dann sage ich 75 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rask (20. Juli 2010)

Hmm... 74!


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

73


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Privatserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann doch in Nordend...76


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Nah dran ist auch vorbei


----------



## Rask (20. Juli 2010)

72


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Rask schrieb:


> 72



Richtig!


----------



## Rask (20. Juli 2010)

Juhu! ^^

Bild angekommen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

7


----------



## Rask (20. Juli 2010)

Leider nicht.


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

6


----------



## Rask (20. Juli 2010)

Nein ^^


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

5


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

8


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

11 ?


----------



## Rask (20. Juli 2010)

Beides daneben =P

Eines ist knapp daneben.


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

15


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

9


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

10


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

12


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

12


----------



## Rask (20. Juli 2010)

12, das ist es!


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

21


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

Bild kommt gleich


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

verdammt doch vertan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Rask schrieb:


> 12, das ist es!




Mensch zum 4 mal heute richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HAt noch wer nen Pic? Muss noch 45 min auf Arbeit rumsitzen^^


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Cal1baN schrieb:


> Mensch zum 4 mal heute richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mich interessiert immer mehr was du Arbeitest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

33


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Schade das wir verschoben wurden und nicht mehr Ticker sein können, der Thread wird auch immer leerer...


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

Dolanya schrieb:


> 33



leider nicht


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Mich interessiert immer mehr was du Arbeitest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




pm


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Oh schon wieder neues Bild öhm 39^^


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

40


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

37


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

2x daneben und 1x knapp daneben


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

36


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

38


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

rüschtisch 36


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

35


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

mhm ich sollte nicht versuchen zu spielen und hier zu tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Schade das wir verschoben wurden und nicht mehr Ticker sein können, der Thread wird auch immer leerer...




Jo sollte wieder in den Wow Bereich dann ist mehr los


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

das ist richtig doof das stimmt


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

hat denn noch wer was neues??


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hab nix weiter. Weil bin ja eigentlich noch auf Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Ich hab nix weiter. Weil bin ja eigentlich noch auf Arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dito in 2 Stunden hätte ich genug ^^


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

ich hab nur noch 1 und das is zu easy


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

76 sage ich^^


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

75


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

oder 77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hab nie herausgefunden was man da machen muss.

Ich sag mal 77.


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

villeicht auch 78


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

79 

Wahnsinn noch 8 Leute in dem Raum...

/vote 4 Allgemein

Damit man Allgemein spaß haben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich hab nie herausgefunden was man da machen muss.
> 
> Ich sag mal 77.



da gibst nichts zu machen das ist ne Anspielung auf Lost - dieser Zahlencode da


----------



## Dolanya (20. Juli 2010)

Cal1baN schrieb:


> oder 77
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

die luke ist ne anspielung auf die serie lost
da gibts auch ne luke mit ner zahlenkombination die zahlen in wow sind um 1 mehr als in der serie 

und falls keiner mehr eins hat ich hätte da noch was stab und schultern bitte wegdenken rest ist lvl equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

38 ?


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

36


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

38 ist relativ nah dran 36 weit weg


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

39 oder 40, ich tip mal auf 40


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

ach du schreck...

42


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

39


----------



## genenesis12 (20. Juli 2010)

45


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

41


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

41


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

45 46


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub wir 6 sollten uns mal überlegen wie wir den post wieder in WoW reinbekommen geht ja 0 ab hier^^


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

jop, stimmt. Außerdem gehn mir die Bilder aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Juli 2010)

So hab in 10 Min Feierabend, ich mache mich mal fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man liest sich bestimmt nachher, dann habe ich auch nen paar Bilder

Bis dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

ok, bis dann


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

mhm man sollte beim aktualisieren auch auf die seitenzahl schauen 45 ist sehr nahe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

dann tip ich auf 46


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

daneben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

oO 47 dann ? kann auch noch 48 sein aber das is nicht sehr nahe an 45^^


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

versuch mal die andere richtung da gehts auch sehr nah an 45 ran^^


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

xD da hätt ich drauf kommen müssen ....44


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

genau das ist es du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

hab da leider kein anderes bild von 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

70? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

nein, aber knapp^^


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

naja das ist fies ausser dem baum und dem netten herrn im hintergrund erkennt man da ja nix kann alles von 70-80 sein
tippe mal auf 70


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

SASAgent schrieb:


> naja das ist fies ausser dem baum und dem netten herrn im hintergrund erkennt man da ja nix kann alles von 70-80 sein
> tippe mal auf 70



jop, das is fies, aber 70 isses auch nicht


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

71 sag ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

> > > 71


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

knapp, knapper, am knappesten


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

72 vielleicht


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

SASAgent schrieb:


> 72 vielleicht



100 punkte du darfst ein bild setzen^^


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

> > > 71





> > 72?


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Omg hast du Lange weile Tox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

Ich geb zu der Ort ist unpassend aber mein Tierchen hatte Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Ist das ein Jäger mit einer robe? 72


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Oha...die Questreihe muss ich auch noch machen. Hab erst 2 Zähne oO

Aber ich denke mal lvl 77


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

ich schätz mal 75


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

Jäger nein ist ne Hexe aber 72 ist nah dran und 77 wäre ich jetzt schon gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@	Manticorê nein auch falsch


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

74


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

74 ist auch zu weit weg da ja 72 nah dran ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (20. Juli 2010)

73 oder 71


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

nein leider nicht versuchs mal andersherum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (20. Juli 2010)

ja 71 hab ich editiert


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

so hab mal mein anderen rechner angeschmissen, mal sehn was ich noch finde.

71 hätt ich jetzt auch noch gedacht


----------



## SeRuM (20. Juli 2010)

Tarek ist der Boss,

Ganz in Lacoste.




Aber seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

da du dich ja nach dala schon mit lev 1 porten lassen kannst is das schon gemein, aber ich tip mal eher auf ein höheres level..so 78


----------



## genenesis12 (20. Juli 2010)

da er platte trägt müsste er über lvl 40 sein ich sach 80


----------



## SeRuM (20. Juli 2010)

komplett falsch


----------



## genenesis12 (20. Juli 2010)

40


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

nein, stimmt nicht


----------



## genenesis12 (20. Juli 2010)

58 was weis ich welches lvl


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

ich lös mal für ihn auf, er is lev 10


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

ich bin mal weg, man liest sich später dann, bb


----------



## SASAgent (20. Juli 2010)

beim mir war 71 richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## genenesis12 (20. Juli 2010)

Ist über haupt noch irgend wer hier
?


----------



## Toxxical (20. Juli 2010)

Der Thread wurde mit seinem Umzug im Keim erstickt, das war sicher das Ziel der Mods....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Der Thread wurde mit seinem Umzug im Keim erstickt, das war sicher das Ziel der Mods....



...


Ihr schafft innerhalb 24 Stunden über 30 Seiten. Jetzt ist es im RICHTIGEN Forum und ich verstehe nicht, wie man sich deswegen beschweren kann.


----------

